# Rant...



## SarahAnn (Oct 22, 2011)

So, I have recently been diagnosed with Hyperthyroidism. Because of this it is really really hard for me to gain weight, and even to maintain a healthy weight. I am a hard keeper. 

That being said, it frustrates me SO much that a person struggling to GAIN weight is not taken seriously. If I were trying to lose weight, people would be all over me trying to offer tips and offer their support. Why is it that my condition isn't taken seriously? I don't WANT to be unhealthy, whether it be underweight or overweight. I see things that poke fun at "skinny" people all the time, like it's acceptable. "Big girls are for REAL men, only DOGS like bones." or whatever it says. It's insulting. I would never EVER poke fun at anyone's weight, period. Everyone struggles differently, and no one has the right to judge. You never know what someone else might be struggling with... ya know??

Okay, that's my rant for the day. Now I am off to consume foods that are ridiculously high in fat and calories, while trying to stay healthy at the same time. Wish me luck!


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Both sides of the spectrum are no fun! Can it be helped with medication? Hope you find a happy medium!


----------



## SarahAnn (Oct 22, 2011)

Medication can help a little, but I would rather try to find a diet that works for me. I compare it to my older mare, Blaze. She's a hard keeper, and so am I. So I just count calories and try to eat as much fat as I can. I started taking a salmon oil supplement, and I actually use rice bran oil to cook with because it's very high in fat, and I use it for my horses too. I buy it by the gallon, so it's always available. I try to take it one day at a time, and I try not to stress about it. Stress is not good for weight gain, it typically makes you lose weight. 

A year ago I struggled in the opposite way. I was 60 lbs heavier then I am now. I had a ovarian cyst that was causing my body to store fat because of an increase in HCG, the pregnancy hormone. I did everything in my power to lose weight and couldn't. After my surgery to remove the cyst, I lost weight rapidly, which is eventually how they discovered the hyperthyroidism. 

So I understand both sides of the spectrum and how hard it can be to both lose and gain. I just wish it was more understood that just because I am not overweight doesn't mean I don't struggle. And it doesn't mean I deserve to be poked fun at because I am "skinny."
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

no one deserves to be made fun of!!! i wish you luck with your new high calorie diet  and hope you get to a good weight you are comfortable with 
 smiles and hugs your way


----------



## PaintLover17 (Jan 3, 2011)

I have the same problem, and I agree it can be annoying how people think being underweight is no big deal. I've found that eating multiple high-calorie meals a day helps. They don't have to be large meals, just contain more calories than normal. Just like when someone is trying lose weight eat more small meals, except instead of fewer calories you'll want more. I've found drinking a couple glasses of fruit juice (V8 fusion is great!) a day helps too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SarahAnn (Oct 22, 2011)

Thank you! I drink a few glasses of whole milk a day, and I eat a lot of healthy calories and fats like nuts and grains all day long. Usually like 3 or 4 times a day in between meals. My breakfast alone is almost 1500 calories on most days. And let me tell you, its a major pain in the butt to have to wake up early enough to make a huge breakfast before starting my day. I wish I could just sleep in for an extra hour! Another 15 lbs is all I really need for the nutritionist to deem me "healthy." But I'd like to put on 20 or 25 just so that I have room to lose and still be comfortable.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

My son actually struggles with holding his weight too and is a total beanpole. (I say that in the most loving of ways...)
He has a host of health issues and among them some major and life threatening food allergies, plus he is a celiac.
Just keeping his weight to as close to healthy as I can is a near full time job as I have to make everything from scratch and he's only 8. I'm going to be in real trouble when he becomes a teen. 
I understand your frustrations!

Because of his allergies and whatnot, he can only take 1 nutritional supplement that I have to get an RX for. One little box has 250 calories (think pediasure, ensure type stuff but way better) and he has to have 4 a day ontop of everything else. He can't have anything fish or shrimp, so I have to look towards other healthy fats. Coconut oil and avocados have been real helpful for us.

Also, not sure you are aware of them, but potein and weight gainer supplements that gym/workout nuts take really work! My former hubby also had underweight issues and he used those. They helped him alot and he was able to cut down on food volume. They mix up like shakes and come in a large variety to fit many needs. Some are tastier than others... I've tasted them.

I did an extensive search about 5 years ago to find the organic or natural "equivalent" at health food stores/online for my son. There are some good ones out there for a non-allergic person, just not one that fit the bill for my youngster. Maybe there is something out there that could help boost your calories and nutrition that is easy to take.
My hubby like the ones from MetRx (or somethihng like that) that he found at GNC stores.


----------



## SarahAnn (Oct 22, 2011)

I actually drink 2 Spiru-tein protein shakes a day. One with breakfast and one with desert. I get them at our local natural food store. I am not "dangerously underweight" but still below what my nutritionist considers healthy. Thanks for your tips  I am really willing to try anything at this point.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cruiser (Aug 28, 2011)

My Aunt has the same thing, she drops a ton of weight and when she finally thinks she found a diet to help stay a health weight she gains a ton of weight, back off the diet and she loses all of it again. medication doesn't help her either.

Have you tried the natural thyroid stuff from the health food store? I know it has worked wonders for my mom and a few other people with hypothyroidism. Can't help you with gaining weight but be careful it is still relatively health even if high calorie, you can still have cholesterol even your thin.


----------



## SarahAnn (Oct 22, 2011)

Oh yeah, that's my other issue. Haha I have hyperlipidemia, which means I have genetic high cholesterol. It's in the high 300s. I have to eat TONS on soluble fiber in order to lower my bad cholesterol... And sometimes the in take of fiber works against my weight gaining efforts. Its a constant battle, that's for sure! Thank you for your helpful hints though 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

It was my son's nutritionist that found his current supplement. She had to do some real digging because of his other heath issues. Ends up it is actually a meal replacement for patients with GI or surgical GI imparements. It's chocked so full of good stuff he could survive on it if he had to. 
Is yours able to do some digging around or make suggestions for a good supplement, even if it is RX?
Once our nutritionist found the right thing, she wrote up the RX. She works at a Children's Hospital and has the power to write RX's, but I'm not sure if all nutritionists do. If not, maybe all she would have to do is send a reccomendation to your Dr, and he/she will write it for you.

Or maybe you've already been that route, so just ignore me. 
.... I'll just be busy working on my 101 ways to be creative with avocados recipe collection!:wink:


----------



## SarahAnn (Oct 22, 2011)

I absolutely LOVE avacado, so please send those 101 recipes my way. I will talk with my nutritionist. I think when I told her I wanted to avoid prescriptions she took me very seriously. I should be on something for my cholesterol as well, but I really like the natural approach better then just using a drug...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cruiser (Aug 28, 2011)

Just want to say good luck really do, it can't be easy.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

I hear you. I am not unhealthily thin, or not much so. I hover between 125 and 130, but I'm 5'9" and what little weight I have is muscle. The heaviest I ever was was just over 135 lbs and I was eating whole wheat everything and lots of beans. We were in a volunteer group project and part of our thing we had to do was go vegetarian and no processed foods at all for 3 months. I was almost fat. Cool. We even made lentilburgers instead of hamburgers. They weren't all that bad, except I detested beans at the time; I still won't eat lentils but have grown to like kidney beans.

I find the best thing is to eat basically constantly. When I'm paying attention, there is always a container of nuts and fruit in my vehicle. A mixed bowl of nuts, fruits and cereals on the kitchen table. I am not a fan of sandwiches, but when I do eat bread it's rye. Stay away from white bread, bake with whole wheat flour (or at least a 50/50 mix with white) and sprinkle ground nuts or seeds on anything and everything: salads, meats, vegies -- whatever. Experiment with it. You can get some absolutely amazing flavours!


----------



## SarahAnn (Oct 22, 2011)

Thanks! I love vegetarian foods, I am practically a vegetarian anyways because I refuse to eat things that are highly processed and filled with "stuff." The only meat I will eat has to be locally raised by a farmer that I know or that has a good reputation. I prefer grass fed beef over anything else... that being said, I have limited options. I eat mostly vegetables, beans, nuts and grains. Fruit sometimes, but I don't have a big sweet tooth. My tofu cheese cake is to DIE FOR and I make it often because it's full of calories. I add home made whipped cream and fruit sometimes. I will have to log everything I eat in a day and post it. You'll be surprised how much food fits in this body!


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

SarahAnn said:


> I absolutely LOVE avacado, so please send those 101 recipes my way. I will talk with my nutritionist. I think when I told her I wanted to avoid prescriptions she took me very seriously. I should be on something for my cholesterol as well, but I really like the natural approach better then just using a drug...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
Hi,
PM'ed you some info.
Avocados.... ah yes.... love them. 
It's not really how to cook with them for the main ingredient, really more of a how to include avocados in everything without turning your child green. :wink:
Um, avocado in milk shakes, avocado in tacos, avocado fruit salads, avocado in burgers, avocado in cream sauce... you get the point.
Avocado seems to shine well in a fruity application and my son actually really likes them best this way, but I also hide it in darn near everything. When they go on sale, I'm the one receiving the odd looks as I walk out of the store with bags of them.


----------



## SarahAnn (Oct 22, 2011)

I love avocado on my veggie burgers and in tacos, I bet it's really good in fruit salad and cream sauce. I make guac at least a few times a week!!


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Oh yes and stay away from junk food. I loose weight big time when I start on the chips, etc. Popcorn is great though.


----------



## SarahAnn (Oct 22, 2011)

I make my own junk food, that is less junk and more food. Like Kale chips and dehydrated fruit. I do love ice cream though. No avoiding that one. And its an awesome source of calories because I eat it religiously. You should see me in the dead of winter, sitting by the wood stove with slippers, a hat, sweat pants and ice cream! My DH makes fun of me all the time! 

Thanks everyone for the helpful tips and pointers  I will have to keep you posted on my progress and let you know what works best for me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SarahAnn (Oct 22, 2011)

I am up almost 4 lbs this week, AND I took my new horse out for a ride yesterday! good week.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

SarahAnn said:


> I am up almost 4 lbs this week, AND I took my new horse out for a ride yesterday! good week.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yay!
(If you want, I have some extra lbs I could send to you too:wink: )

You know, I'm still trying to figure out how Kale chips are considered 
junk food??!! :lol:

I love my dehydrator too!


----------



## SarahAnn (Oct 22, 2011)

Well, they aren't junk really. But I dump sea salt and nutritional yeast on them, does that make it junkier? 

I thought about making myself a beet pulp and rice bran mash. It seems to work wonders for my old mare. :rofl:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Back2Horseback (Mar 21, 2012)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

I always find it interesting that "fat" horses are considered healthy while "fat" people are frowned upon ..

"Skinny" horses are frowned upon, but "skinny" people are admired ...

Irony..


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Most vets will tell you that fat horses are NOT healthy. Obesity creates the same problems with them as it does people.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I am constantly being told I am thin. By who's standards. I'm 5'9 and 121lbs. It's not that I don't eat, quite the opposite, but mainly vegetarian, rarely restaurant food and I seem to graze all day. I'm fairly active but don't go out of my way to be so. Why is it non-overweight people aren't allowed to say the word fat around fat people yet it's ok for them to make cutting remarks about a thin person. Know who tells me I'm too thin? Not the thin people.


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

texasgal said:


> I always find it interesting that "fat" horses are considered healthy while "fat" people are frowned upon ..
> 
> "Skinny" horses are frowned upon, but "skinny" people are admired ...
> 
> Irony..


If you look at paintings from way back when, the women were not skinny. It was actually a good admired thing. Only the rich and beautiful were curvy. Funny how things change. Oh and I just think that the ones that need to lose weight are jealous of the ones that can eat anything. Its not right but its what happens. Good luck girls!


----------



## Adam (Feb 6, 2012)

SarahAnn said:


> Oh yeah, that's my other issue. Haha I have hyperlipidemia, which means I have genetic high cholesterol. It's in the high 300s. I have to eat TONS on soluble fiber in order to lower my bad cholesterol... And sometimes the in take of fiber works against my weight gaining efforts. Its a constant battle, that's for sure! Thank you for your helpful hints though
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
I'm sure you've had a million people tell you this, but keep an eye on the 'ole cholesterol! I've got it too, my total was usually around 400. It contributed to a heart attack I had back when I was 33.


----------



## SarahAnn (Oct 22, 2011)

Adam said:


> I'm sure you've had a million people tell you this, but keep an eye on the 'ole cholesterol! I've got it too, my total was usually around 400. It contributed to a heart attack I had back when I was 33.


REALLY? at 33? Holy smokes! It's hard to take in so many calories and not any hydrogenated fat or trans fats. Although a lot of the things that are good for the thyroid are also good for the cholesterol. Like leafy greens like kale and spinach and flax seed. Flax seed is good for cholesterol because of the soluble fiber, but great for the thyroid because of the omega 3 fatty acids. I will grind it and throw into smoothies or pancakes a lot. So far I have been up and down about 4lbs every other week. The good news is that some weeks I am gaining, instead of losing constantly... We're on to something, just not sure what it is. I will let you all know the secret when I figure it out myself... 

as cliche as it is, Yoga has been helping with a lot of the other side effects of hyperthyroidism like sleeplessness and hyperactivity, as well as my mood swings. All good things


----------



## SarahAnn (Oct 22, 2011)

P.s. Adam, I totally tried to drag your carrot into my basket. Good one!


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

SarahAnn said:


> P.s. Adam, I totally tried to drag your carrot into my basket. Good one!


:rofl:


----------



## Adam (Feb 6, 2012)

SarahAnn said:


> REALLY? at 33? Holy smokes! It's hard to take in so many calories and not any hydrogenated fat or trans fats. Although a lot of the things that are good for the thyroid are also good for the cholesterol. Like leafy greens like kale and spinach and flax seed. Flax seed is good for cholesterol because of the soluble fiber, but great for the thyroid because of the omega 3 fatty acids. I will grind it and throw into smoothies or pancakes a lot. So far I have been up and down about 4lbs every other week. The good news is that some weeks I am gaining, instead of losing constantly... We're on to something, just not sure what it is. I will let you all know the secret when I figure it out myself...
> 
> as cliche as it is, Yoga has been helping with a lot of the other side effects of hyperthyroidism like sleeplessness and hyperactivity, as well as my mood swings. All good things


Sounds like you are doing everything right!  It is hard to avoid hydrogenated and/or trans fats when you have to be bringing in a ton of calories, but it seems lately that the latest trend to take trans fats out of foods has helped some (at the expence of adding saturated fats back into the ole diet, darnit LOL)

LOL! I love how everyone has so much fun with the carrot picture I put together for my icon thingie. I'm going to have a hard time topping it when I go to replace it with something else


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

I laugh because my husband was sitting next to me one night when I was reading the forum and he said, there's a carrot, lol.


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Adam got me too with his carrot,tried to click to get it just brought me to his page,lol:lol:
As for the hyperthyroid,I have always been on thin side & yes I get the oh your skinny ,did you loose more weight,you need to eat more......:-x
Well I started to have more symptoms ,racing heart,inability to sleep,shakes,sweats etc:shock: my body went into overdrive,shaking/racing from the inside out.Finally went to doctor & diagnosed with hyperthyroid.Well did the meds & it initially helped until I had allergy reaction to them.I was short on options,so opted the iodine treatment{it kills out the thyroid}. Things have been better & my thyroid level is kept in check. Gained some weight back but people still consider me skinny:wink:
Yes there is 2 sides of not being healthy weight,if your over or under people just can't seem to help themselves to say something about it.:-(
To the OP just be aware of other symptoms than weight loss that can develop,they can be serious if left ignored :-(


----------



## SarahAnn (Oct 22, 2011)

Funny you say that because the weight loss is actually the least worrisome of all the symptoms. For me, it's the mood swings, sweats and heat sensitivity, and the sleeplessness that are the worst. Don't get me wrong, I would like to be healthy all the way around, weight included.


----------



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

Hey fellow thyroid person  I got hypothyroid so does my sis and aunt. But its a pain i gained 50 lbs till i found out i had it and im on meds now and went from 120 when i was shorter to now 166 and taller but i was 185 then 170 and then 166. So i lost weight with the meds. But dont let it mess up your life.


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

at least you would look great in a bikini !


----------

